# Unintended consequences



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCES, an awesome book by John Ross. anyone read it?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

How did you manage to find a copy of that?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Took quite a search, but I found an on-line PDF copy.

Google search for title + author + PDF.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

What's the book about? Why did you like it?


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> What's the book about? Why did you like it?


 The main story revolves around a man who takes an interest in firearms at a young age, grows up using them, becomes a dealer in FA arms (as a hobby, not his main source of income) and then becomes one of the targets of an ATF operation designed to squash several of the largest dealers of FA guns in the U.S.

It's a great book, mostly because of how the main character, his relatives & friends are involved in interesting moments of real history. They're not always directly involved, but it talks about how such things as Waco and Ruby Ridge played out, and the effects that these incidents, along with the 1968 GCA and other things, had on the central characters, and how they affected future events...hence the "Unintended Consequences".

It's a lengthy book, but covers a lot of history, and is a great read. I first bought a copy, and read it 2 or 3 times, then loaned it to a friend. Unfortunately, I forgot who I loaned it to (having loaned multiple books to multiple friends), and no one has ever found it, or admitted to having it. In any case, the book suddenly became difficult to find, having apparently gone out of print...and when you could find one, they were asking $75 to $100 for it. I finally located a kinda beat-up copy at a gun show, the guy was asking $5 (it wasn't THAT beat-up), and I figured it was good enough, and could become a good loaner, assuming I ever found another copy. Eventually, I did locate a guy on a local forum who had a copy he'd read, once, and wanted $25 for. I snatched it up, and after I paid him he said he'd had another dozen or so offers to buy it, after mine. He asked what was so special about it, and after I'd told him...he seemed a tad disappointed that he'd let it go so "cheap".

Tim


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, I read alot, but I only read free pdf's and downloads. i use aldiko as my reader, and just search for free downloads and pdf's. Very surprised i stumbled across this.. Great reading...TLock is very spot on with his discription.
Should be mandatory to read, as it addressess some serious gov't issues...
M.R. I liked it becouse it had alot of action, enough sexual content to keep me interested, and it was a long read, I read too much.......


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Now, if you'll excuse me, I got to feed the hogs.....


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Read the book years ago. Great read.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A friend loaned me his copy a number of years ago (yes, i returned it). Good book, excellent hints as what to do when the government attempts to ban and sieze law abiding citizens firearms.:mrgreen:
The author has some strange sexual hangups, but other than that it's well worth the read.
Then you will know what feeding the pigs is all about.
Now, if you'll excuse me I have to go clean my Solothurn


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

i think i read that 15 yrs ago 
most of my vet friends dont belive 
the laws and atrocities that happend to fellow vets
another good read is 
THE GRAY NINTYS
and 
The Coming American Dictatorship
by john silvera
follow link from tag line 
backwoodshome.com 
do a author search for many good articals


----------

